# Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?



## Ananas! (29. Mai 2018)

*Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Hi, ich bestelle mir demnächst eine abgespeckte Version des Teufel System 6 mit einem Subwoofer und 2 statt 4 Dolby Atmos Lautsprechern.


Da ich absoluter Anfänger in dem Thema Surround Anlagen bin, brauche ich von euch eine Empfehlung, welchen Receiver ich kaufen soll.


Das Zimmer ist ~20m² groß und der TV dazu wird der neue Panasonic FZW804 65".


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir klare Empfehlungen geben. Der Receiver soll nicht zum Aufstocken dienen. Falls ich weitere Dolby Atmos kaufen sollte, würde ich laut Aussage vom Teufel Mirarbeiter mehr als das doppelte zahlen.


Viele Grüße
Ananas!


----------



## HisN (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Budget? Für ein 2K-Boxen-System kann man ja schon mal ein paar Euros springen lassen.
Einsteiger-Klasse Denon X2400H

Wobei ich keinen Plan habe, was bei dem Teufel 6 mit "Kabellosem SUB" gemeint ist.


----------



## Venom89 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Hast du dir die Lautsprecher überhaupt mal angehört?
Falls nein, gehe doch besser im ein Hifi Geschäft dich beraten lassen und vor allem probehören!

Es gibt da wirklich weitaus besseres.

Für einen AVR benötigen wir aber ein Budget.
Lg


----------



## Ananas! (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Angehört habe ich sie mir nicht, da ich keinen Laden kenne der sie hat und ich habe auch keine Referenzwerte außer das Bose Lifestyle System. 
Ich bin in der Richtung reiner Anfänger.

Für das abgespeckte System 6 zahl ich 1548€ mit allem inkl. Versand.

AVR Budget würde ich sagen, machen doch nur Systeme unter 1000€ Sinn oder? Denn ab 1k geht's ja mit 7.1.4 usw los.


----------



## Venom89 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Dann geh doch erstmal probehören. Das ist doch Quatsch da 1500 Euro für den Teufel misst rauszuschmeißen.

Möchtest du nur Filme damit schauen oder auch Musik usw.?
Hast du die Möglichkeit alle Lautsprecher vernünftig zu stellen?

Als AVR reicht schon der Denon 1400H da dieser 7 Endstufen bereitstellt und die Codecs unterstützt.

Denon AVR-X1400H schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## blautemple (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

In welchem PLZ Gebiet wohnst du denn? Dann können wir mal ein paar vernünftige Schuppen vorschlagen wo du probehören kannst damit du überhaupt mal ein Gefühl dafür bekommst was dir wirklich gefällt.
Bei der geringen Erfahrung wird dir nämlich ohne Vergleich sowieso alles gefallen


----------



## Ananas! (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Wohne in Hamburg.

Und ich muss doch extra Dinge beachten wegen dem Panasonic FZW804 der ja alle möglichen Spezifikationen hat oder?

Gibt es denn soviel bessere für 1500? Würde bis 2500 gehen. Das Wohnzimmer in der Mietwohnung ist sowieso klein und das Sofa steht an der Wand und die Sessel in der Mitte des Raums


----------



## JackA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Da du auf keinen Ratschlag hörst, bringt es dir auch nicht, einen neuen Beitrag zum gleichen Thema zu eröffnen. Vote 4 Close.
Bose Lifestyle 600 oder Teufel 4 THX 5.1.2?


----------



## Ananas! (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Ich meine weil das Teufel System ja THX zertifiziert ist usw was für mich nach was gutem klingt


----------



## Venom89 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Es gibt Logitech Systeme die ein THX Zertifikat haben. Sind diese Joghurtbecher deswegen gut? Nö.

Damit wird nur einiges vorgeschrieben, zB eine Übernahmefrequenz des Subs bei 80 Hz.
Das lustige daran ist, das die kleinen Lautsprecher gar nicht so tief Spielen können.
Wo bleibt der Rest des Spektrums? Genau "gefiltert". 


Wenn die Gegebenheiten so sind, wie ich sie mir vorstelle nach deiner Beschreibung. Kannst du dein Zimmerchen mit 20 Lautsprechern zupflastern.
Besser klingen wird es dadurch aber nicht.

Stell doch Mal ein paar Fotos hier rein oder eine Grundriss Zeichnung. Damit man dich gescheit beraten kann.


----------



## HisN (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Der Pana kann Dir über ARC sowieso nur DD liefern. Willst Du Atmos wirst Du wohl noch einen weiteren Zuspieler/Media Player brauchen.


----------



## JackA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es gibt Logitech Systeme die ein THX Zertifikat haben. Sind diese Joghurtbecher deswegen gut? Nö.
> 
> Damit wird nur einiges vorgeschrieben, zB eine Übernahmefrequenz des Subs bei 80 Hz.
> Das lustige daran ist, das die kleinen Lautsprecher gar nicht so tief Spielen können.
> Wo bleibt der Rest des Spektrums? Genau "gefiltert".


Ich glaube nicht mal das zählt bei THX noch...
THX wurde vor 1,5 Jahren von Razer gekauft und was die daraus machen, kann man nicht mehr abschätzen. Razer kauft Sound-Spezialist THX |
    heise online


----------



## Venom89 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*



HisN schrieb:


> Budget? Für ein 2K-Boxen-System kann man ja schon mal ein paar Euros springen lassen.
> Einsteiger-Klasse Denon X2400H



Der 2400H ist dann aber doch sinnloses Geld verbrennen, in seinem Fall.


----------



## HisN (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

333 Euro im Abverkauf weil die neue Generation im kommen ist, halte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt für verbrennen für einem 7.1 AVR mit vernünftigem Einmess System, sondern schon fast hinterhergeschmissen


----------



## Venom89 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Wenn man den 1400H günstiger bekommt ist es hingeschmissen. Denn was kann der 2400er besser?
Nichts genau 

XT32 ist erst das recht gute Einmesssystem.


----------



## Ananas! (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Eine Zeichnung vom Wohnzimmer Grundriss kann ich später hinzufügen.

Mir wurde der Denon x3400 empfohlen, aber ich habe gelesen dass gerade bei dem die Leute Probleme beim Einmessen haben und viele haben Netzwerkprobleme mit dem.

Könnt ihr mir eine ebenbürtige Alternative zu dem x3400 empfehlen?


----------



## Venom89 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Ganz ehrlich. Konzentriere dich erst einmal auf die Lautsprecher suche! 
Gehe probehören!!

Bevor du 600 euro in einem AVR investierst, nimm lieber einen kleineren der die Funktionen bietet die du möchtest.
Da solltest du lieber etwas mehr für Lautsprecher hinlegen.
Der AVR wird viel eher getauscht, als Lautsprecher welche du dir nach deinem Geschmack ausgewählt hast.


----------



## blautemple (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

In Hamburg hast du doch haufenweise Hifi Shops...
Da bitte hingehen: www.hifi-galerie-hamburg.de Home page www.hifi-galerie-hamburg.de
Dort kannst du vernünftig probe höre...

Wenn du dich dann für Boxen entschieden hast kommt der AV Receiver an die Reihe


----------



## Ananas! (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Danke für eure Hilfe. Um das Thema abzuschließen: Habe mir das Teufel System 6 mit 5.1.4 geholt und den Denon x4400


----------



## totovo (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Ich meine, wenn du sowieso am ende das kaufst, was du selbst für richtig hälst, warum erstellst du dann hier überhaupt einen Thread?
Die Leute wollten dir helfen und dich beraten... Jetzt hast du nicht nur ein Haufen Geld verschwendet (Was mir egal ist, weil es nicht meins ist) sondern auch noch die Zeit von Leuten mit mehr Erfahrung in dem Bereich, die dir helfen wollten


----------



## JackA (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*

Naja, hätte man anfangs auf mich gehört, hätten sich die Leute auch die Zeit sparen können, ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass er das so abzieht.


JackA$$ schrieb:


> Da du auf keinen Ratschlag hörst, bringt es dir auch nicht, einen neuen Beitrag zum gleichen Thema zu eröffnen. Vote 4 Close.
> Bose Lifestyle 600 oder Teufel 4 THX 5.1.2?


----------



## Venom89 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*



Ananas! schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe. Um das Thema abzuschließen: Habe mir das Teufel System 6 mit 5.1.4 geholt und den Denon x4400



Dann Mal viel Spass mit dem Chinamüll 
Evtl hast du Glück und der Denon entwickelt dagegen eine allergische Reaktion


----------



## Craftlos (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welches System für selbst konfiguriertes Teufel System 6?*



Ananas! schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe. Um das Thema abzuschließen: Habe mir das Teufel System 6 mit 5.1.4 geholt und den Denon x4400



Was ist DAS bitte für eine Kombi ? System 6 mit einem 1000€ Avr ?  Für das Geld hätte man sich auch was feines von Klipsch zusammenstellen können, in 2 Jahren wenn die china Aktivelektronik im Teufel "Sub" dann durch ist stehst du hier wieder auf der Matte  Naja, wenigstens hast du nicht den Bose krams gekauft ..


----------

